

Users will take control - prajjwal
http://scripting.com/stories/2012/07/21/usersWillTakeControl.html

======
asadotzler
"Here are some of my thoughts .... And don't forget that I invented
blogging!!"

~~~
davewiner
You always brighten my day Asa. :-)

